# can't fetch file from site



## graudeejs (May 14, 2009)

how to force make to fetch 
http://www.failiem.lv/down.php?i=ygnbqp&n=playd-1.1.3.tar.gz

failiem.lv is free file hosting service that I will use, to host my files, because i can't afford to pay for my website hosting anymore.

I made playd port, as mastersite it's still using my homepage, which won't be available in 2 weeks.


```
# New ports collection makefile for:	playd
# Date created:                         Apr 29, 2009
# Whom:									Aldis Berjoza <killasmurf86@gmail.com>

PORTNAME=		playd
PORTVERSION=	1.1.3
#PORTREVISION?=	0
CATEGORIES=		multimedia
MASTER_SITES=	http://www.failiem.lv/down.php?i=ygnbqp&n=

MAINTAINER=		killasmurf86@gmail.com
COMMENT=		Very easy to use mplayer sh wrapper scipt, with usefull features

RUN_DEPENDS=	mplayer:${PORTSDIR}/multimedia/mplayer

PLIST_FILES=	bin/playd

NO_BUILD=		yes
WRKSRC=			${WRKDIR}/${PORTNAME}-${PORTVERSION}

do-install:
	${INSTALL_SCRIPT} ${WRKSRC}/playd ${PREFIX}/bin/playd

.include <bsd.port.mk>
```

if i try to `$ fetch [url]http://www.failiem.lv/down.php?i=ygnbqp&n=playd-1.1.3.tar.gz[/url]` it won't download file

I have not posted update PR, I would like to resolve this before I do

EDIT:
had to add

```
FETCH_BEFORE_ARGS=  -o ${DISTDIR}/playd-${PORTVERSION}.tar.gz
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 14, 2009)

That pesky ampersand makes it difficult. Both

[cmd=]fetch "http://www.failiem.lv/down.php?i=ygnbqp&n=playd-1.1.3.tar.gz"[/cmd]
and

```
fetch [url=http://www.failiem.lv/down.php?i=ygnbqp]http://www.failiem.lv/down.php?i=ygnbqp[/url]\&n=playd-1.1.3.tar.gz
(sorry, couldn't get the "\&" in any other way ;)
```

will work, but you'll end up with a file called
[font="Fixedsys"]down.php?i=ygnbqp&n=playd-1.1.3.tar.gz[/font] ...

I think you will need a 'straight URL' for fetch.


----------



## graudeejs (May 14, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> That pesky ampersand makes it difficult. Both
> 
> [cmd=]fetch "http://www.failiem.lv/down.php?i=ygnbqp&n=playd-1.1.3.tar.gz"[/cmd]
> and
> ...



-o output_file
works good 


```
# New ports collection makefile for:	playd
# Date created:                         Apr 29, 2009
# Whom:									Aldis Berjoza <killasmurf86@gmail.com>

PORTNAME=		playd
PORTVERSION=	1.1.3
#PORTREVISION?=	0
CATEGORIES=		multimedia
MASTER_SITES=	http://www.failiem.lv/down.php?i=ygnbqp&n=

MAINTAINER=		killasmurf86@gmail.com
COMMENT=		Very easy to use mplayer sh wrapper scipt, with usefull features

RUN_DEPENDS=	mplayer:${PORTSDIR}/multimedia/mplayer

PLIST_FILES=	bin/playd

[color="Red"]FETCH_BEFORE_ARGS=	-o ${DISTDIR}/playd-${PORTVERSION}.tar.gz[/color]

NO_BUILD=		yes
WRKSRC=			${WRKDIR}/${PORTNAME}-${PORTVERSION}

do-install:
	${INSTALL_SCRIPT} ${WRKSRC}/playd ${PREFIX}/bin/playd

.include <bsd.port.mk>
```

lol, "and" is missing here... but fact is, that it works

the only problem is that portlint yells about MASTER_SITES not ending with /


----------

